# S: How to spot a fake spinning wheel



## wordancer

Forgot that I had this link in my favorites.
https://thehumblebeet.wordpress.com/2015/03/27/the-humble-beets-guide-to-identifying-a-fake-spinning-wheel/


----------



## Rita Rug

Wow! Wheel a fire!


----------



## wordancer

Rita Rug said:


> Wow! Wheel a fire!


I thought was a super picter!


----------



## Rita Rug

It will burn in my mind forever.


----------



## Teardrop

Nice article. I have run into a couple of these fake wheels and luckily I knew what I was looking at. Thank you for sharing Wordancer!


----------



## ptober

Great article for those want to be spinners.


----------



## shepherd

Wouldn't it be easier to make a simple real one than a complex fake?


----------



## Reba1

Yeah, hubby showed me a wheel in an antique store last summer. My comment: well, it would hold a plant nicely. No orifice, no flyer, no footman, no groove for a drive band... it was definitely decorative item only.


----------



## desireeross

Interesting article. My e spinner has a hook orifice. Love it


----------



## mama879

shepherd said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to make a simple real one than a complex fake?


I agree.


----------



## sbeth53

Buyer beware :sm11:


----------

